# Any emergency survivors?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Any owners have some piranhas that survived major attacks from shoalmates? I'm talking about the meat on the skin ripped off where it can't grow back, eyes gouged, or whole tails eaten off etc. i had my super rip my rbps stomache flesh off. he's in the hospital right now on recovery.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry to hear bud, iv not heard of any survivors suffering those wounds, eaten tails yees but not the stomach.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry just read it again are the intestines showing?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

also pics wanted.. well if its possible my rbp heals with a ripped stomache, it will not be able to shoal with the others for life unless i try when he's 8" or so. this injury looks too horrible since its not something he'll be able to regenerate. hopefully he makes it through


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

good luck


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your fish, Just keep a close eye on him and the water quality. I Hope he pulls through.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wow i am so disgusted and outraged after watching the rbp in the hospital tank. he is swimming at the top pretty well but from my point of view, you can look into his body and see a hallowed body with organs inside. he's not scared of me like my spilo is when i come up to observe him. i ripped him apart from the shoal when he was being attacked since i had no time to grab for a net and had no idea i was putting myself in danger. i feel like slapping my super even tho he was my 1st piranha ever. hopefully this isn't another casualty under his belt since he has like 10(killed a baby shoal my mom threw in).


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sh*t! that guy sounds like a killer, may be you should give him his own tank. sorry no pics. to be honest i really dont know what to do, me personally i would dispose of him nicely if what you said is correct, such a deep and long wound will not heal im sorry to say and i really wouldn't want to put him through the that. the best is if you get a pic because from my understanding you are telling me his whole bottom half is ripped open exposing his insides (sorry if im a bit strong) just make sure you have a rational head with what ever you do. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You will have to do a search, but there is a post on here about a red that had a chunk taken out of his stomach and food was actually exiting the wound.....the fish is fine now. Look around for it, it was a long time ago

Moved to injury


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out these posts

injury

recovery


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i had 4 rbps in a 33 gallon take and one had almost his hole head and back biten off it was nuts i wish i took a pic to show you guys but there amazing suvivers i had to take him out and put him in a 10 gallo tank to heal up a bit and when i got my new baby rbp they bullyed him and bit his belly so much they his gut was hanging out i aslo put him in a 10 gallon and he is still healing i will have some pics shotly maybe but tonight and i will show you how much he has healed


----------

